# Hopper - S208 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss (Limited Release)



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

S2.08 for the Hopper and S260 for the Joeys should be seen tonight. The key feature will be the increase in user recording space. I received the following note from DISH:

_The expansion of user recording space on the hard drive. We have expanded it from 500 GB to 1 TB. So customers can now record up to 500 hours of HD content and 1,000 hours of SD content. At launch it was 250 hours of HD content and 500 hours of SD content._


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

awesome


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## jdouthit (Jan 1, 2009)

I am still at S207. Has anybody received it yet.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just checking and thinking the same thing? Is this a Staggered release? any day now?


----------



## GoatLocker (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't have it yet either.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

S208 here. Apps work, too. Was listening to my stations on Pandora a little bit ago. Weather channel app worked great, too. 

Edit: Checked the other Hopper. It's still on S207. 

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> *S208 here*. Apps work, too. Was listening to my stations on Pandora a little bit ago. Weather channel app worked great, too.
> 
> Edit: Checked the other Hopper. It's still on S207.
> 
> Scott


It's not in air. Can you post screenshot ? 
Usually it come around midnight.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Here you go... Hopper in the other room is still on S207. 










Scott

Edit: Note the date S208 was installed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> Here you go... Hopper in the other room is still on S207.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Edit: Note the date S208 was installed.


Thanks, I see it happen YESTERDAY ... Perhaps it was sniper's download. Nothing spooling now from 110/119/129/118/61.5 regarding the version.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

What's a sniper's download?

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Short DL windows (perhaps 1 hr long) and targeting a few DVRs.

That means no one can get now. Perhaps midnight it could start spooling.

[You can cut the version's string from your big picture and make it small - sometimes Mods against posting serial numbers of DVR]


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like it was 'good intention' version spool note and it was happen yesterday and not for many.

Nothing happen tonight. No S2.08 
But there are two new 'gamma' versions start spooling on 129W: ANA1 for 813 - post-S2.08 and BLA1 for 110 [263 boxes].


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think this time it was not stick - I would bet we will see S2.09+ soon without deployment the interim very limited S2.08 version.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Supposedly it was sent out to 500 boxes to see if everything in it was working right in the field. ie; letting a few beta test without knowing it.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Short DL windows (perhaps 1 hr long) and targeting a few DVRs.
> 
> That means no one can get now. Perhaps midnight it could start spooling.
> 
> [You can cut the version's string from your big picture and make it small - sometimes Mods against posting serial numbers of DVR]


My bad. Fixed.. but I guess the damage is done. Next time, I won't take pictures that late and post.

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> My bad. Fixed.. but I guess the damage is done. Next time, I won't take pictures that late and post.
> 
> Scott


No need to worry - it wasn't real threat, just some old advise from past, when the number potentially could be used for different boxes. Today it is impossible. Cards are secure, FW is secure too.
It's just bad taste from a past...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> Supposedly it was sent out to 500 boxes to see if everything in it was working right in the field. ie; letting a few beta test without knowing it.


Oh, that make us, customers, real guinea pigs ! 

Anyway, only one our member got it and they are spooling post-S2.08 gamma version now.
I'm using *gamma* word to distinguish from real beta, when only boxes under NDA/contract getting it.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe I got it because I've had problems? I do like having Pandora and the apps section working, though. 

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> Maybe I got it because I've had problems? I do like having Pandora and the apps section working, though.
> 
> Scott


That was your lucky chance ; perhaps lparsons21 can enlighten us - was it truly random ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Oh, that make us, customers, real guinea pigs !
> 
> Anyway, only one our member got it and they are spooling post-S2.08 gamma version now.
> I'm using *gamma* word to distinguish from real beta, when only boxes under NDA/contract getting it.


Explain, and what's NDA/contract?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

356B said:


> Explain, and what's NDA/contract?


Non disclosure agreement. People who have a test box under agreement (or contract) with DISH network for testing purposes. These people would receive non-public versions of the firmware and report directly to DISH about the performance of the software in order to help DISH in development.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> Non disclosure agreement. People who have a test box under agreement (or contract) with DISH network for testing purposes. These people would receive non-public versions of the firmware and report directly to DISH about the performance of the software in order to help DISH in development.


Thank you.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

wait, am I not supposed to have Pandora and Facebook on my Hopper yet? Because I do.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

so do i:eek2:


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know if this is random or related to 2.08. Last night, just as PTAT was firing up, the Hopper crashed and rebooted. It had been acting flakey during the day... guide was not smooth and responses to remote actions such as page-up/down were very slow. Screen refreshes when switching from full screen TV to the guide (or any other menu-type display) and back were very slow, as well. After the crash and subsequent reboot, everything appeared to be back to normal. I will try to reproduce this today, after work.

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't waste your time - there are 300 gamma testers who doing that for money. More important - there are two gamma versions what are updated 2.08.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay... then I guess I won't try to duplicate it.  I wish I was getting money, though.  

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You pay them, man. It's part of monthly and lease fee.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> You pay them, man. It's part of monthly and lease fee.


 Speaking of paying them, since you're the resident spooler spotter, any idea how many have been upgraded to S2.08?
The reports are sparse to say the least, I've read more about folks not getting then getting. On the other hand the reports from getters indicate they have gotten some additional buggyness.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looking for someone who could do that 24/7 - that's why the S2.08 full info missed - it was quick spool what lasts one hour IMO.
lparson21 mentioned 500 boxes, but I found the word off mouth in the area is not true.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You pay them, man. It's part of monthly and lease fee.


Oh yes, I do!

Scott


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Looking for someone who could do that 24/7 - that's why the S2.08 full info missed - it was quick spool what lasts one hour IMO.
> lparson21 mentioned 500 boxes, but I found the word off mouth in the area is not true.


The other place mentioned 5K were suppose to get S2.08. After the vet the rest, but I don't think it's been near that, just a feeling by what has been or not been posted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so far no news after post#14


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Time to start a new thread.

I got *S209* on one of my Hoppers last night.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

356B said:


> The other place mentioned 5K were suppose to get S2.08. After the vet the rest, but I don't think it's been near that, just a feeling by what has been or not been posted.


Yeah, after I posted the 500 number, I read about the 5000. But since it is being randomly (from our POV) sent out, we aren't seeing as many comments about it here and at the other site as I would expect.

And S2.09 is also being reported.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm still on S2.07......both Hoppers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Time to start a new thread.
> 
> I got *S209* on one of my Hoppers last night.


Perhaps it was one time limited spool [for innocent guinea pigs ]...

Right Now I see superseded S2.09 gamma versions ANB1/BLB1 spooling for 270 boxes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, after I posted the 500 number, I read about the 5000. But since it is being randomly (from our *POV*) sent out, we aren't seeing as many comments about it here and at the other site as I would expect.
> 
> And S2.09 is also being reported.


POV ? What is that ? What relation you have with the SW Dept ? Or just spreading around someone's posted info ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

POV = Point of View. It appears to "us" to be random, not targeted.
If you could actually see the targeting it would be less random.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Time to start a new thread.
> 
> I got *S209* on one of my Hoppers last night.


If you could provide date/time of that download ... or a picture.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> If you could provide date/time of that download ... or a picture.


I could but I am not going to.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

S208 crashed again, just now. Start of PTAT. Two nights in a row after almost a week of trouble-free performance. Interesting stuff.

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> I could but I am not going to.


It's something ... date and time from your TV screen .. hard to believe in such 'helpless' .. why ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It's something ... date and time from your TV screen .. hard to believe in such 'helpless' .. why ?


I will not be posting a screen shot when I get S2.09 (or whatever I get next) either.
It is not needed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG. 

I would read a question before reply ... just in case if the process ignored - asking for DATE and TIME, no need screenshot for such thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I would read a question before reply ... just in case if the process ignored - asking for DATE and TIME, no need screenshot for such thing.


Perhaps you should read your question ...


P Smith said:


> If you could provide date/time of that download ... *or a picture*.


As clearly stated, I will not be providing a picture - and I do not believe any picture or further information should be demanded. If someone wants to share the date of their download it is _their choice_ - not a requirement nor something that should be asked for in a demeaning manner.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey... make those crashes three nights in a row. Something has definitely gone south with S208. Bedroom Hopper is still on S207 and works fine. I'm going to do a power-off reset when I get home from work today if 208 is still there. 

Scott


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Any comments on whether the new software release will allow me to play previously recorded programs from currently unsubcribed channels?

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Perhaps you should read your question ...
> 
> As clearly stated, I will not be providing a picture - and I do not believe any picture or further information should be demanded. If someone wants to share the date of their download it is _their choice_ - not a requirement nor something that should be asked for in a demeaning manner.


It was clearly asked as a courtesy, not a DEMAND. We should cut the bickering also ! And paranoid intentions.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Information I received about this issue indicates that any recordings from channels that aren't part of the subscribe channels will not allow for playback on that recorded event. I don't believe this policy is slated to change. Thanks.



hejohnmeyer3 said:


> Any comments on whether the new software release will allow me to play previously recorded programs from currently unsubcribed channels?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Information I received about this issue indicates that any recordings from channels that aren't part of the subscribe channels will not allow for playback on that recorded event. I don't believe this policy is slated to change. Thanks.


Ray, that's an awful lousy rug to pull out from under us, then.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> Ray, that's an awful lousy rug to pull out from under us, then.


It's not the way any other Dish DVR works, so I'd say it's a bug. I hope Dish doesn't base their policies on software bugs. 

I'll certainly not consider upgrading to a Hopper/Joey system until the _bug _is fixed.

-- Roger


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

jadebox said:


> It's not the way any other Dish DVR works, so I'd say it's a bug. I hope Dish doesn't base their policies on software bugs.
> 
> I'll certainly not consider upgrading to a Hopper/Joey system until the _bug _is fixed.
> 
> -- Roger


Considering channels move packages, I'd be pretty irate if I recorded something and lost the ability to view it the next day.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Information I received about this issue indicates that any recordings from channels that aren't part of the subscribe channels will not allow for playback on that recorded event. I don't believe this policy is slated to change. Thanks.


Ok, then....

Does some plan exist to screw around with the ViP DVR series owners on this matter in some new firmware/software release?:nono2:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Information I received about this issue indicates that any recordings from channels that aren't part of the subscribe channels will not allow for playback on that recorded event. I don't believe this policy is slated to change. Thanks.


Users with 209 are reporting otherwise. They claim their recordings will now play back regardless of current subscription.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Not to mention the workaround.

Subscribe to that channel for a month+, Watch evereything and then drop it.


----------



## Hawgster (Feb 22, 2012)

I`m really new to this but if I understand correctly, whats the point in recording a program and then not being able to watch it at a later date subscriber to the same channels or not. I thought the purpose of a DVR was to record a program and have the ability to watch at another date and time...It should be my recording as long as I have the DVR in my posession... Word gets out that this is true about not keeping a recording that you are not subscribed too I think the sales will slow way down on the hopper...If I had known this was true I would have done something different than the hopper....AM I hearing correctly that you loose recordings to channels you unsubscribe too...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hawgster said:


> I`m really new to this but if I understand correctly, whats the point in recording a program and then not being able to watch it at a later date subscriber to the same channels or not. I thought the purpose of a DVR was to record a program and have the ability to watch at another date and time...It should be my recording as long as I have the DVR in my posession... Word gets out that this is true about not keeping a recording that you are not subscribed too I think the sales will slow way down on the hopper...If I had known this was true I would have done something different than the hopper....*AM I hearing correctly that you loose recordings to channels you unsubscribe too*...


Perhaps you should read OFFICIAL note:


Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Information I received about this issue indicates that any recordings from channels *that aren't part of the subscribe channels* will not allow for playback on that recorded event. I don't believe this policy is slated to change. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Hawgster said:


> I`m really new to this but if I understand correctly, whats the point in recording a program and then not being able to watch it at a later date subscriber to the same channels or not. I thought the purpose of a DVR was to record a program and have the ability to watch at another date and time...It should be my recording as long as I have the DVR in my posession... Word gets out that this is true about not keeping a recording that you are not subscribed too I think the sales will slow way down on the hopper...If I had known this was true I would have done something different than the hopper....AM I hearing correctly that you loose recordings to channels you unsubscribe too...


There seems to be a lot of confusion about this. Some have reported they cannot playback on a Hopper premium content saved on an EHD if they no longer subscribe to that channel. This was apparently a bug which was reportedly fixed in 209 (can anyone in this forum confirm?).

Otherwise Hopper works the same all all Dish DVRs. You can record premium content, unsubscribe, and still play back that content. I recorded the Game of Thrones marathon on HBO during the preview a few weeks ago on my Hopper. I don't subscribe to HBO, yet everything I recorded plays back fine, just as it did in the past on my old 722.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is certain DISH content (primarily PPVs) that does expire but this seems to be more of a bug than a feature. If unsubscribing from a channel loses the ability to play content recorded from that channel by policy it should affect ALL recordings, not just external hard drive recordings played on a Hopper.

I would not be surprised to see that "feature" added in the future ... especially on DRM channels like the HBOs. Being able to record a few months and then keep playing it back is pretty much the core of HBO's movie schedule. Repetition.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Courtesy of DISH Network support.dish.com

(Hopper and Joey)
+ PrimeTime Anytime (PTAT) events displayed on TV Viewing Status landing page
TV Viewing Status Page will include displaying all PTAT events when an active tuner is taken for PTAT. TV Viewing Status Page can be accessed through the hotkey to view current tuner status. User can quickly join any of the displayed PTAT events from this screen

+ PrimeTime Anytime (PTAT) Save Series
PTAT Save Series allow user to save any PTAT series events, beyond the default 8 days, to the DVR quickly. This feature can be accessed through DVR and PrimeTime Anytime folder and SELECT the series. The chosen and all future recordings of the series will saved to DVR

+ Facebook
Facebook allow users to login and access their Wall, News Feed, User's Photos, User's Tagged Photos, and Friends' photos; plus Like, view and post comments. Facebook is accessed through the 'Apps' tile from the Main Menu

*********************
(Hopper Only)
+ 1 Terabyte User Partition
Increased User partition allows user to record up to 500hrs of HD content. Current user limitation is 250hrs of HD content
+ Pandora
Pandora Internet Radio allow customers to login from the Hopper only (Joey support in June) to stream their personalized radio stations through their television. Pandora is accessed through the 'Apps' tile from the Main Menu

+ PTAT Help Video
PTAT Help Video allow user to access demonstration video about PrimeTime Anytime. This feature can be accessed by clicking 'Learn More' button from PrimeTime Anytime Enable/Disable screen
********************
Minor Enhancements and Bug fixes (Hopper and Joey):
+ Household Key Support
++ The Household Key is a security tool that allows all Hoppers on an account to permit authorized Joeys to be linked and activated. This will allow a total of 9 receivers to be activated. Support for homes with more than 9 receivers exists with a work around. DISH has not officially launched a prescribed installation program for more than 9 receivers.
+ Improved Factory Install Wizard
++ UI enhancements were made to make installation more intuitive with step-by-step approach on system restart.
Bugs
++ Display spinup popup when beginning EHDD event playback if necessary
++ Timer Limit message appearing incorrectly
++ Recording icon not dropping from Joey when user shares with another location which is live
++ When pausing immediately after channel change (banner still present), display red icon that DVR functionality is not immediately available
+ Cursor Focus Changes (On Going)
+ Disable Green Hot Key (Quick Clicks)
+Joey Software Information in Hopper MENU-MENU System Info
+ Add 'How to access - text' to TV Viewing Status landing page
+ In EPGs 'Guide' filter - display custom user list and default. "List 1, List 2, List 3, List 4" will be removed


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

My hopper was loaded with S209 last night, and I was still unable to play SOME recordings from currently unsubscribed channels this morning. (But, even with S207, I was still able to play SOME recordings.) Per the response from Ray with DIRT, I guess I should just consider myself lucky to have the ability to play SOME of my old recordings. Although I find it very odd that there would be one policy for Hopper, and another for the ViP series.

Incidently, when S209 loaded, it deleted some of my Timers; just the Timers that were of the "DISH Pass" variety, (i.e. those timers that don't specifically target a specific program, but rather record programs using a general search).

Thanks to all who responded.


----------

